# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Campagne moet truckers van vette hap afhelpen - Spits

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Campagne moet truckers van vette hap afhelpen*
*Spits -** 50 minuten geleden*
RIJSWIJK (ANP) - Om truckers aan te sporen gezonder te eten, start BGZ Wegvervoer volgende maand een landelijke campagne. ,,We signaleren dat steeds meer chauffeurs last krijgen van diabetes, hart- en vaatziekten *...* 
Trucker moet op dieet Telegraaf
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

